

Classic books that got horrible reviews when they first came out - samclemens
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/01/23/bad-reviews-classics_n_6527638.html

======
elliptic
Not all of the reviews are horrible, and not a few of the books are classics
only in the sense that they've been successfully crammed into the American
high school curriculum.

Some of the reviews are dead on - Salinger, Vonnegut, Lee, Mitchell. Okay,
maybe most are.

------
PeterWhittaker
Meh. Not worth much, honestly: For each book there is a single quote out of
context from a single review.

This sort of cherry-picking can support any thesis, any conclusion.

Every book, every single one, receives at least one bad review.

